

Sparktweets - Sparklines in Twitter - busted
http://zachseward.com/sparktweets/

======
busted
I'm a fan of sparklines and of, as the post states, innovating within the
rules of a form of communication. The biggest problem with this is the low
resolution, as most sparklines you'll find are generally (though not
exclusively) line graphs with a point at their max and min, but this
definitely is a step in cool direction.

